# Chipped toplayer after crash a potential 2nd repair



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Epoxy and clamp.


----------



## kajedl (Mar 28, 2020)

on the off chance that the split or chip or some other kind of harm enters either, or both, layers of glass and harms the plastic layer, it is viewed as excessively profound to appropriately fix.
Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------

